# Thoughts On An Oatmeal Stout Recipe



## LexP (29/1/09)

Hey guys,
I've drawn up this oatmeal stout recipe as my first orginal recipe.
What do you guys reckon? Any suggestions?


*Lex's Oatmeal Stout*
*Brew Type:* All Grain *Date:* 7/01/2009 *Style:* Oatmeal Stout *Brewer:* Lex Poulsen *Batch Size:* 21.00 L *Assistant Brewer:* *Boil Volume:* 28.09 L *Boil Time:* 60 min *Brewhouse Efficiency:* 75.00 % *Equipment:* Lex's Brewery *Actual Efficiency:* 12.50 %*Taste Rating (50 possible points):* 35.0

*Ingredients* Amount Item Type % or IBU 3.56 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EBC) Grain 65.00 % 0.55 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 80L (157.6 EBC) Grain 10.00 % 0.55 kg Oats, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 10.00 % 0.27 kg Black Barley (Briess) (985.0 EBC) Grain 5.00 % 0.27 kg Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1000.8 EBC) Grain 5.00 % 0.27 kg Roasted Barley (Thomas Fawcett) (1199.7 EBC) Grain 5.00 % 44.70 gm East Kent Goldings [5.50 %] (60 min) Hops 35.0 IBU
*Beer Profile* *Estimated Original Gravity:* 1.060 SG (1.048-1.065 SG) *Measured Original Gravity:* 1.010 SG *Estimated Final Gravity:* 1.016 SG (1.010-1.018 SG) *Measured Final Gravity:* 1.005 SG *Estimated Color:* 110.5 EBC (43.3-78.8 EBC) *Color* *[Color]* *Bitterness:* 35.0 IBU (25.0-40.0 IBU) *Alpha Acid Units:* 8.7 AAU *Estimated Alcohol by Volume:* 5.80 % (4.20-5.90 %) *Actual Alcohol by Volume:* 0.65 % *Actual Calories:* 90 cal/l

*Mash Profile* *Name:* My Mash *Mash Tun Weight:* 4.08 kg *Mash Grain Weight:* 5.48 kg *Mash PH:* 5.4 PH *Grain Temperature:* 22.2 C *Sparge Temperature:* 75.6 C *Sparge Water:* 20.85 L *Adjust Temp for Equipment:* FALSE
Name Description Step Temp Step Time Step Add 13.68 L of water at 75.0 C 68.0 C 90 min


----------



## Fatgodzilla (30/1/09)

Looks a fairly stock standard oatmeal stout recipe with the exception of the Briess Black Barley which I have not seen before. Suck it and see.


----------



## Kleiny (30/1/09)

Looks very similar to the recipe im going with except i was a little higher on the Oats and Roasted Barely, and i was around 40IBU for bitterness

I got 2kg of rolled oats off my cousin who works as quality control at a factory that produces rolled oats.


Kleiny


----------



## muckanic (30/1/09)

Crystal malt isn't really appropriate for a dry stout, but why not? I personally prefer the coarseness of Northern Brewer or related hops for this style, maybe in conjunction with Goldings as a flavour hop. Guinness, for example, has a surprising amount of hop flavour in comparison to many Aussie stouts.


----------



## NeilArge (30/1/09)

LexP said:


> Hey guys,
> I've drawn up this oatmeal stout recipe as my first orginal recipe.
> What do you guys reckon? Any suggestions?



Hi Lex

Looks good to me. I posted a similar recipe on here a little while ago. See [post="393764"]Link[/post]. I didn't dry hop it. What I did do though was dry roast the oats in an oven (@ 180C for c. 30 mins. , stirring often) until they started to go a slight golden brown before mashing. The stout is about four weeks in the bottle, so I haven't tasted it yet but the samples were lovely - like a long black with a nice silky, nutty character and mouthfeel. 
Best of luck with it!

ToG


----------



## PostModern (30/1/09)

Less or no Crystal malt would be my addition to the discussion.


----------



## warrenlw63 (30/1/09)

I got one on tap ATM that has no crystal and it's tasting mighty fine... I just treated in the same way as my regular dry stout and subbed the flaked barley for oats. Very nice indeedy. :icon_drunk:

Three Shades of Oatmeal Stout

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 45.00 Wort Size (L): 45.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.90
Anticipated OG: 1.054 Plato: 13.25
Anticipated EBC: 91.0
Anticipated IBU: 43.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
70.7 7.00 kg. BB Ale Malt Australia 1.038 8
10.1 1.00 kg. TF Brown Malt UK 1.033 268
9.1 0.90 kg. Flaked Oats America 1.033 5
5.1 0.50 kg. Baird's Pale Chocolate UK 1.033 500
5.1 0.50 kg. TF Roasted Barley UK 1.033 1640

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
60.00 g. Northdown Pellet 8.10 38.4 90 min.
30.00 g. Northdown Pellet 8.10 4.6 15 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.00 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

DCL Yeast US-05 American Ale


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Name: straight infusion

Total Grain kg: 9.90
Total Water Qts: 15.71 - Before Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 14.87 - Before Additional Infusions

Tun Thermal Mass: 0.00
Grain Temp: 18.28 C


Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse Infuse Infuse
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Type Temp Amount Ratio
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
protein 5 30 52 52 Infuse 61 14.87 1.50
sacc 1 5 45 65 65 Infuse 95 8.44 2.35
sacc2 5 20 70 70 Infuse 95 5.49 2.91
mashout 5 10 75 75 Decoc 90 8.84 3.13 (Decoc Thickness)

Warren -


----------

